# Fiance Visa - English Language test



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi!

My fiance (Tugrul) and I are planning to apply for his fiance visa in January next year.

He is Turkish, currently living in Istanbul. He was born in Germany to turkish parents and lived there until he was 18. Unfortunately at 18, his parents divorced and he moved to Turkey with him mum. Germany, unfortunately, do not allow dual citizenship (which would have made life a darn site easier now!), so he was forced to give up his German passport to live in Turkey, where he has lived until now. He's now 30.

Anyway... back to the subject.... I'm hoping to get as much information as possible so if anybody has any ideas of what I need, anything that might help, anything, to absolutely not miss out, anything that might help us to prove genuinity, anything that we may not have thought of or found so far...

I know January is a while off but we want to be as prepared as possible, and there are some things I'm hoping to help him to organise whilst I'm in Istanbul in a couple of weeks....

My main concern at the moment is his English test... I know at the moment you need to pas A1 (KET), however I have heard a lot about them changing the rules so you need to pass B2 (PET)... Is this the case for fiance visa or just ILR?

I need to book his exam ASAP as I'm hoping he'll be able to do it whilst I'm visiting or shortly after, so that I can practice with him and support him. If A1 is possible then I would feel much much easier about putting him forward for that as his spoken english is brilliant. I'm more concerned about his written english as he's not great with that... Do they check spelling? He tends to write things as they're said if that makes sense... 

But of course don't want to put him on A1 if it's going to change to B2...

Sorry to waffle... I'm terrible at summerising! If anybody it able to help I would be so grateful!

Thank you so much.

Ash  x


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

From 28 October 2013, unless they are exempt, all applicants for settlement or naturalisation as a British citizen will need to meet the knowledge of language and life requirement by:

passing the life in the UK test; and
having a speaking and listening qualification in English at B1 CEFR or higher, or its equivalent.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> From 28 October 2013, unless they are exempt, all applicants for settlement or naturalisation as a British citizen will need to meet the knowledge of language and life requirement by:
> 
> passing the life in the UK test; and
> having a speaking and listening qualification in English at B1 CEFR or higher, or its equivalent.


I thought this was only for the later stages? That the initial fiance/spouse visa application only needed A1?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

After a little read I'm actually quite confused and concerned now. The way I'm reading it, starting from this month, anyone applying for the spouse/fiance visa needs to have a B1 or above qualification and pass the Life in the Uk test?


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

jack123 said:


> After a little read I'm actually quite confused and concerned now. The way I'm reading it, starting from this month, anyone applying for the spouse/fiance visa needs to have a B1 or above qualification and pass the Life in the Uk test?


This is what has confused me! I really don't know now. I thought life in the uk was only for ILR/ citizenship... That's what has baffled me completely! Thought you could only take that in the uk anyway so Tugrul would need his visa in order to be able to do that. It's so confusing! They're really trying to make it difficult now! 

Does anybody know if there's a way to contact ukba? Written down is so much more difficult than actually speaking to somebody.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

The English test does not have an expiry date so does not matter if you do it now or later - to avoid the confusion...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> The English test does not have an expiry date so does not matter if you do it now or later - to avoid the confusion...


Not necessarily so... some providers' tests have a limited lifespan, whilst others have unlimited validity... TOEIC qualifications are valid for 2 years whilst Cambridge ESOL qualifications have no expiry.

Check this list to see how long your exam is valid for.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jack123 said:


> After a little read I'm actually quite confused and concerned now. The way I'm reading it, starting from this month, anyone applying for the spouse/fiance visa needs to have a B1 or above qualification and pass the Life in the Uk test?


" all applicants for settlement or naturalisation " not for spouse visa.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thankyou I only read the one initially that had no expiry. Are there any cheaper than $230??


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sel said:


> " all applicants for settlement or naturalisation " not for spouse visa.


So it's still a1 for spouse and fiancé visas? I'd put Tugrul forward for B2 just incase but he has as had and dyslexia so struggle with putting pen to paper but his spoken and listening is brilliant. Just don't want to put him through unnecessary stress if it's not needed


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Thankyou I only read the one initially that had no expiry. Are there any cheaper than $230??


I think it must sevens on where you are... For Tugrul to take his it's apps £75


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

ash88 said:


> So it's still a1 for spouse and fiancé visas? I'd put Tugrul forward for B2 just incase but he has as had and dyslexia so struggle with putting pen to paper but his spoken and listening is brilliant. Just don't want to put him through unnecessary stress if it's not needed


For spouse visa it is A1, if he is capable of B1 then sit it then it saves taking the test later. if you use a test provider without an expiry date and pass to B1now then you don't need to take it again and you can save your money.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Sel! Really appreciate you clearing that up! The ukba website is quite confusing in how they word it. I will do some practice tests with Tugrul to see how he will get on with b1 before making the call... Hopefully they'll keep it at a1


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know it's terrible since I've been looking into this whole visa business for so long now. But what exactly is applying for settlement? Previously I've had it mentioned separately to spouse visas but then sometimes mentioned as the spouse visa!

I'll be more than happy if spouse visa applications don't need the Life in UK test. It's apparently hard enough to find english language test centers let alone one for that!


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

As far as I've ever known it, the spouse visa application is to get your partner into the country. From here, it's a wait of 5 years in total, a review after 2.5 years. Then you can apply for settlement. Correct? If so then the new language rules do not effect anyone regarding spouse/fiance visas.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

jack123 said:


> As far as I've ever known it, the spouse visa application is to get your partner into the country. From here, it's a wait of 5 years in total, a review after 2.5 years. Then you can apply for settlement. Correct? If so then the new language rules do not effect anyone regarding spouse/fiance visas.


I know what you mean. I've heard it seperately mostly, but a spouse visa is a form of settlement visa in that it's a long term visa with a view to renew until eligible for ILR. This is partly why I was confused by the new rules... Hoping that they come under seperate category :-/ x


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

ash88 said:


> I know what you mean. I've heard it seperately mostly, but a spouse visa is a form of settlement visa in that it's a long term visa with a view to renew until eligible for ILR. This is partly why I was confused by the new rules... Hoping that they come under seperate category :-/ x


I mean the only thing which looks positive thus far is that I'm fairly sure there are only test centers for the Life in the UK test in the UK??


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

jack123 said:


> I mean the only thing which looks positive thus far is that I'm fairly sure there are only test centers for the Life in the UK test in the UK??


Yes but the life test is only done on applying for citizenship so you would be in the UK anyhow at that time...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hertsfem said:


> Yes but the life test is only done on applying for citizenship so you would be in the UK anyhow at that time...


You must take and pass the Life in the UK test in order to apply for ILR.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

So basically... the b2 & life in the UK test is needed for ILR and not fiance/ spouse visa applications? So only a1 will still be necessary for spouse/ fiance visa?

It's so frustrating that they keep moving the goal posts...

Has anybody got any positive experience with fiance visas? I'm really worried about Tugrul not being accepted. I have booked our wedding date as proof of when we plan to marry, we have lots of pictures of us together, as well as phone bills, skype logs and facebook conversations. I fully meet the finacial requirement.

We will be staying with my dad until we are married and he is providing us with a letter confirming that he is willing for us to live with him, mortgage agreement, photographs of the house and all rooms to show the amount of space and no overcrowding.

I have a huge list of everything but does anybody have an ideas of what could help our case or anything that I may have forgotten?

What are the main reasons for non-acceptance?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

ash88 said:


> So basically... the b2 & life in the UK test is needed for ILR and not fiance/ spouse visa applications? So only a1 will still be necessary for spouse/ fiance visa?
> 
> It's so frustrating that they keep moving the goal posts...
> 
> ...


Here's to hoping that is indeed true! From what I gather financial reasons are popular grounds to refuse people on.

Whilst on the whole topic of language requirements, my wife has an A1 ESOL certificate, are there expiry dates or anything on these??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

jack123 said:


> Here's to hoping that is indeed true! From what I gather financial reasons are popular grounds to refuse people on.
> 
> Whilst on the whole topic of language requirements, my wife has an A1 ESOL certificate, are there expiry dates or anything on these??


Some do, some don't... check your wife's qualification against this list to see how long it's valid for.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Some do, some don't... check your wife's qualification against this list to see how long it's valid for.


Just as I thought, 2 year expiry date. Dated April 2012 so it should be fine for her application in January next year.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello*

i have the same issues, my fiance from Uk , and i am from Algeria, we know each other for two years , and I want to apply for a fiance visa uk, .....the problem is : do I need to pass life in uk test or not? also there is no centers of it outside the uk.
so please give me the right information about this life in uk test.
and thank you .


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

aissabou said:


> i have the same issues, my fiance from Uk , and i am from Algeria, we know each other for two years , and I want to apply for a fiance visa uk, .....the problem is : do I need to pass life in uk test or not? also there is no centers of it outside the uk.
> so please give me the right information about this life in uk test.
> and thank you .



Algeria is not exempt from the English test

UK Border Agency | English language requirement


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello*

i have the same issues, my fiance from Uk , and i am from Algeria, we know each other for two years , and I want to apply for a fiance visa uk, .....the problem is : do I need to pass life in uk test or not? also there is no centers of it outside the uk.
so please give me the right information about this life in uk test.
and thank you .


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Algeria is not exempt from the English test
> 
> UK Border Agency | English language requirement


I just answered your question with a link

The English test is not the same as the life test. The life test is done by everyone regardless...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aissabou said:


> i have the same issues, my fiance from Uk , and i am from Algeria, we know each other for two years , and I want to apply for a fiance visa uk, .....the problem is : do I need to pass life in uk test or not? also there is no centers of it outside the uk.
> so please give me the right information about this life in uk test.
> and thank you .


You need to pass an English language test. The Life in the UK test is a requirement for indefinite leave to remain.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*thank you my friend*

I already have the toefl certificate B1, 
so i will apply for a fiance visa, 
i thought that I need to pass life in the uk test to get a fiance visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aissabou said:


> I thought that I need to pass life in the uk test to get a fiance visa.


Life in the UK test is only available within UK, as it's only needed for those applying for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), which in your case is after living in UK as spouse for 5 years, and for naturalisation.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello everybodies, I have a question about the toefl score and UK requirments for fia*

How much score do I need to satisfait the uk english requirements, I heard that i need B1(score of : reading 8, listening 13,speaking 19, writing 17), is that true ?
I got a score of reading 13, listening 9, speaking 17, writing 17
I hope to get the right answer, and thank you.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi! My fiance got his a1 test certificate today. For a spouse or fiance visa that's all you need. For ILR you need B1 and life in the uk.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello everybodies, I have a question about the toefl score and UK requirments for fia*

thankyou. 
did your fiance pass the toefl exam or other tests?,


please tell me about the other requirements for fiance viisa and suppport documents


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah he passed. Got a2 which is above the requirements. Very proud of him! 

We got Cambridge ket. Went through British side in istanbul.

You need to meet the same requirements as a spouse visa because it's with a view to apply for elr once you're married.

We are applying at end of January and have a huge list of documents.
I'm out at the moment but will post a full list when I get home


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*thank you ash88*

thank you ash, i am glad that you will apply for a visa this janary, 
I live in algeria , and there is no other places to do the english test except from the toefl!!, and and there is a doubt about the toefl score acxceptable for uk visa, do they ask for A1 or B1 CFR in the toefl? I hopr to get the right answer from you, and thank you again


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello everybodies, I have a question about the toefl score and UK requirments for fia*

I live in algeria , and there is no other places to do the english test except from the toefl!!, and and there is a doubt about the toefl score acxceptable for uk visa, do they ask for A1 or B1 CFR in the toefl? I hopr to get the right answer from you, and thank you again


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

aissabou said:


> I live in algeria , and there is no other places to do the english test except from the toefl!!, and and there is a doubt about the toefl score acxceptable for uk visa, do they ask for A1 or B1 CFR in the toefl? I hopr to get the right answer from you, and thank you again


Hi aissabou

You can sit the Cambridge KET exams in Algiers, I attach the address : Test Centre : ESOL TEST

REDHA KASDALI 

LANGUAGE SOLUTIONS ALGERIA 


CITÉ EL NASSIM N° 6 

DAR EL DIAF 

CHÉRAGA 

ALGIERS 

ALGERIA 

16000 

ALGERIA 

work Tel: 00213 21 36 28 46/ 36 28 57 

work fax Fax: 00213 21 36 28 60 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Internet: http:// Professional Language Solutions 

this is where my fiancé sat his.

Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------

